# صـــــلــــي عـــالــنــبـــي ..!!



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 يونيو 2010)

*مساء الوطنية اولا
من تشريع صادر داخل قلوب فئة معينة من شعبنا الجميل
ان مصر بلد اسلامية
كل اللي فيها مسلمين
بكتب موضوعي 

قبل مابدأ ولا اقصد كل المسلمين ولا اقصد كل المسيحين
انما
مواقف مريت بيها كتير بتكرار لنفس التفاصيل تقريبا

عارف اني رغاي
نبدأ على بركة الله

في شغلي انادي سواق
تعالى وحياتك ياعم مصطفى
يجي عم مصطفى
عملتوا اية في الاتوبيس بتاع امبارح
عم مصطفى يمسح عرقه
ينفض هدومة 
ومن بعدها
ينزل علية الوحي
عشان يفتح كلام
ويقول :

صلي عالنبي 

ايا كان ردي هنا وهو طبعا استحالة 
من سابع المستحيلات اني اصلي على النبي
لاني مسيحي مش عشان بكره النبي ولا حاجة
رغم ان عمايلة تخليني اكرهو 
ما علينا

التعبير اللي قاله عم مصطفى دة له مالوش غير تفسير واحد ان كيرلس اسكندر اللي هو حضرتي
 مسلم ابن مسلم ابن مسلمين

ولو فسرنا دي برضو هنرجع لان مصر بلد اسلامية وكل اللي فيها مسلمين
وبالتالي موضوع صلي عالنبي بيتقال لاي حد باعتبار اننا كلنا مسلمين في بعض

اول حاجة 
لية بيقولوا اصلا صلي عالنبي 
سألت قالولي بناخد حسنات يابو خالو !
قوت مش مهم دينهم

انما لية انا و انا اسمي كيرلس واللي بيكلمني عارف اني مسيحي 
ولو انه مش مبرر عشان مش عارفني يقولها برضو
بيقولي صلي عالنبي ؟؟

انا ياعم الحج ولا بعترف بـمحمد نبي ولا رسول
مع الاحترام لدينك وليك ولرسولك
ولكن
انا معتقداتي مبتقولش ان محمد رسول او نبي
اصلي علية ليه ؟

لما بسأل 
يقولوا انت مكبر الموضوع
ياعم اللي يقولك 
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم
وكأن سيرة الله دي لبانة
اي حاجة اقول صلى الله
!!!

منين يا اخوانا يا مسلمين اصدرتوا بتعبير صلي عالنبي
تشريع او احصائية ان مصر كلها مسلمين
مبتسمعوش اخبار ؟
ان في مسيحين بتتقتل
لو بتسمعوا يبأة المفروض تفهموا ان مصر مش كلها مسلمين
بلاش دي
مسمعتوش عن البابا شنودة اللي المحكمة دلوقتي اصدرت حكم ضد تعاليم الانجيل وعايزاة يلتزم بية ؟
بلاش دي ودي
مالكش يا اخي صاحب مسيحي ؟


اي كلام ابدأوا مع اي حد مسلم تقريبا
يقولي صلي عالنبي

الموضوع دة من زمان جدا وانا ملاحظه يمكن وانا في الاعدادية مثلا
لحد ما في يوم فاض بيا في الجامعه

دخلت الدكتورة
منقبة
القرآن مبيفارقش ايديها
طول النهار والليل بتاخد حسنات

وقومتني فـ مرة
وقبل مانتناقش
قالتلي صلي عالنبي
طبعا انا لو الدنيا اتهدت والجامعه اتطربقت كلها مش هرد واقول صلى مش عارف مين على مين وسلم
المهم سكت
قالتلي انا بقولك صلي عالنبي
قولت لا مش هصلي
بابتسامتي المعتادة الرخمة
راحت الرخمة قالت لية مش هتصلي
قولت اولا انا كمسيحي مبآمنش بمحمد نبي
ثانيا اية رأي حضرتك لو تسمعي المسيحين بيقولوا اية بدل صلي عالنبي !
قالتلي اتفضل
قولتلها هقولك مجدي سيدك
هتردي تقولي المجد لله 
اية رأيك لو ندي المجد لله بدل مانصلي على اي نبي ؟
قالت فكرة حلوة
ومن ساعتها في الجامعه بأة اسمي كيرلس صلي عالنبي

ــــ

الأكثر إستفذاذا 
لما تبأة واقف مع واحد صاحبك مسيحي
وتسأل مثلا حد من الشارع عن طريق معين
ويقول الراجل صلي عالنبي
وتلاقي صاحبك المسيحي اللي مش حافظ ابانا الذي بيرد زي الرهوان
وعلية الصلاة والسلام !

ومش بعيد لو نسجد كلنا ركعتين بسبب السؤال عن الطريق
او احتفالا بالمنتخب المصري اللي بيكسب بسر الدعا والسجدة 

اة يا بلد عايزة ولد !

*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جامد ومهم جدااا

انا من ساعه ماتولدت وانا بسمع الكلمه دي كتير

وحتي وانا في الجيش كتير بيقولوهالي بس من غير قصد

لما حد بقي يقولي الكلمه دي بسكت ومش برد وبضحك علي الكلمه دي

يقوم يفتكر اني مسيحي ويقلي مجد سيدك ارد طبعا اقله مجد لأسمه

بس بصراحه مفكرتش في الحكايه دي كتير

عادي اتعودت ع كده خلاص 

ربنا يرحمنا منهم ويخدهم قادر يا كريم

شكرا ع موضوعك الجامد يا كيرلس​*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يونيو 2010)

لما حد يقولك صلى على النبى قوله عليه الصلاه والسلام  ، لكن متقولش صلاه الله عليه وسلم

بحكم شغلى انى يعتبر 12 ساعه فى الشارع بتعرض يوميا لكمية من جملة صلى على النبى لا تحصى ولكن
بطر ارد عشان الزباين سعات بتخلع ومتخشش المحل تانى لما مردش


----------



## Critic (15 يونيو 2010)

*لا يا عم عادى دى بتبقى كلمة دارجة فى لسانهم فمتعودين يقولوها كتير مش اكتر و غالبا لما حد يقولهالى مش برد و هو بياخد بالو و بيتحرج *
*الموضوع ابسط من كدة يا كيرو :t30:*


----------



## govany shenoda (15 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع  جااامد  جدا

انا من ساعه ماتولدت وانا بسمع الكلمه دي *
*عادي اتعودت ع كده خلاص* ​


----------



## tawfik jesus (15 يونيو 2010)

صلوا عل نبي يا جماعة


----------



## Joly2010 (15 يونيو 2010)

*اولا يا كيرلس صلى على ا لنبى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فعلا الكلمة دة بقيت مملة جدا وساعات كتير بيقولها علشان يكسفك على فكرة 
وساعات مش برد وطبعا بيسكتوا لثانية كدة وبعدين يكلموا الكلام 

لكن انا مش شايفة ليها اى فايدة الحقيقة ولكن بما انك فى بلدهم واننا بالحال اللى احنا فية دة نعتبر اغراب فى مصر فبالتالى نسيبهم يقولوها براحتهم مش هتعرف تغيرها ابدا

وهى دى مصر يا عبلة 


وشكرا على الموضوع الجامد دة 
*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 يونيو 2010)

اسلوب ساخر ولذيذ 

لعرض قضية هامة 

كيرلس اكسبريس 


صلى على النبى 

شوف 

يا بسكت خالص بنو فيس  (ولا تعبير )

لو بنت بقول بوضوح 100 مليون بيصلوا عليك يا نبى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع مهم وخطير*
*بس خلاص عادي اتعودنا علي كده*
*والاغرب من كده لما تدخل علي واحدة محجبة وتقولها صباح الخير تقولك وعليكم السلام*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جامد ومهم جدااا
> 
> انا من ساعه ماتولدت وانا بسمع الكلمه دي كتير
> 
> ...




*ربنا يرحمنا ماشي
انما ياخدهم لا
خليهم بينفعوا برضو
هههههههههه

شكرا مايكل دايما منور موضوعاتي
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> لما حد يقولك صلى على النبى قوله عليه الصلاه والسلام  ، لكن متقولش صلاه الله عليه وسلم
> 
> بحكم شغلى انى يعتبر 12 ساعه فى الشارع بتعرض يوميا لكمية من جملة صلى على النبى لا تحصى ولكن
> بطر ارد عشان الزباين سعات بتخلع ومتخشش المحل تانى لما مردش



*هو انا مش ملزم اني اخد حد على قد عقله ولا اني اراضيه
انا لو قلتله اخرستوس انستي مش هيقولي اليسوس انستي

شكرا مينا على مرورك وردك
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 يونيو 2010)

critic قال:


> *لا يا عم عادى دى بتبقى كلمة دارجة فى لسانهم فمتعودين يقولوها كتير مش اكتر و غالبا لما حد يقولهالى مش برد و هو بياخد بالو و بيتحرج *
> *الموضوع ابسط من كدة يا كيرو :t30:*



*ابسط من اية بالظبط ياعم فادي . شايفني بشد في شعري ولا اية
ههههههههههههه

على فكرة الموضوع عادي جدا
انا بس لما بيزيد بحس ان في إحصائية جديدة نزلت ان البلد كلها مسلمين
او ان كل المسيحين خسوا واختفوا فمش بيشوفونا
هههههه

شكرا فادي نورت
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يونيو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *هو انا مش ملزم اني اخد حد على قد عقله ولا اني اراضيه
> انا لو قلتله اخرستوس انستي مش هيقولي اليسوس انستي
> 
> شكرا مينا على مرورك وردك
> *​




مين قال انك ملزم !!!!

شكلك شغال فى شركه او ما الى ذلك

لكن تعرف انت لو عندك محل يخصك صدقنى سعتها هتبقى ملزم انك ترد تعرف ليه لانك لو مردتش هتبقى بتنهى محلك بأيدك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> *موضوع  جااامد  جدا
> 
> انا من ساعه ماتولدت وانا بسمع الكلمه دي *
> *عادي اتعودت ع كده خلاص* ​



*فعلا تعبير من ساعة ماتولدت حقيقي
لو تشوف اي مستشفى اول مالطفل بيتولد سواء مسيحي او مسلم تلاقي التمرجيه او الدكتور يقولك اللهم صلي عالنبي !

شكرا جوفاني على مرورك
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 يونيو 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> صلوا عل نبي يا جماعة



*لما الجماعه ييجوا هقولهم حاضر
هههههه
شكرا توفيق على مرورك نور الموضوع
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 يونيو 2010)

Joly2010 قال:


> *اولا يا كيرلس صلى على ا لنبى
> *​




*لا:smil8:
ههههههههههههههه*



Joly2010 قال:


> *
> فعلا الكلمة دة بقيت مملة جدا وساعات كتير بيقولها علشان يكسفك على فكرة
> وساعات مش برد وطبعا بيسكتوا لثانية كدة وبعدين يكلموا الكلام
> 
> ...



*فعلا هي دي مصر يا عبلة
رغم ان مصر قبطية 
بس عديها
اضطهاد برضو
ههههههه

شكرا جولي نور الموضوع بوجودك
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> مين قال انك ملزم !!!!
> 
> شكلك شغال فى شركه او ما الى ذلك
> 
> لكن تعرف انت لو عندك محل يخصك صدقنى سعتها هتبقى ملزم انك ترد تعرف ليه لانك لو مردتش هتبقى بتنهى محلك بأيدك



*عندك حق 
في حاجات لازم تجاريها
انا مقصدتش اننا مستحيل نصلي 
هههههه
عادي ممكن زي ماقولت لو ضروري نقول علية الصلاة والسلام

انت هتخليني افتح محل عشان اجرب الاحساس دة
هههههههه

شكرا مينا 
ومتدخلش تاني الموضوع نور اوي والكهربا زادت
*​


----------



## besm alslib (16 يونيو 2010)

*موضوعك فكرني بموقف حصل مع زوجي من حوالي اسبوع *

*بس هخليه بموضوع المواقف المضحكه ههههههههههههههه


*
*بس هي فعلا مشكله يمكن انا مش مصريه لكن على فكره هنا كمان للي بيعاشر المسلمين نفس المشكله*

*زوجي عندو اصحاب كتير مسلمين وشغلو كمان بيجبرو عالتعامل فبتلاقيهم دايما لازق في بؤهم جملة السلام عليكم*

*او صلي على النبي او حاجات كده  وفعلا بيكون موقف مزعج بس للامانه هو بيتوه الموضوع بيقول كلام باسلوب اللي قصادو ميفهموش هههههههههههه*


*بس انا والحمدلله لعدم احتكاكي بيهم مش بتعرض للمواقف دي *



*موضوع حلو واسلوبك مهضوم كتير بعرض الموضوع كعادتك *

*اشكرك اخي الغالي على مواضيعك التحفه والمميزه دائما *
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اسلوب ساخر ولذيذ
> 
> لعرض قضية هامة
> 
> ...



*يا ويلكم
انا كرهت المترو بسببك ا/ اسميشيل
هههههههههههه

وصلي عالنبي بأة
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يونيو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> شكرا مينا
> ومتدخلش تاني الموضوع نور اوي والكهربا زادت
> *​


:t9::t9:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع مهم وخطير*
> *بس خلاص عادي اتعودنا علي كده*
> *والاغرب من كده لما تدخل علي واحدة محجبة وتقولها صباح الخير تقولك وعليكم السلام*​



*اة
ولا تقوليلها ازيك
تقولك ان شاء الله كويسة
طيب ممكن احجز كشف
تقولك ان شاء الله اه
طيب الدكتور فين
تقولك ان شاء الله موجود

انا مش مدايق اني بسمع ان شاء الله
لا 
انا مدايق لانها فاكرة انها بكدة بتاخد حسنات

شكرا روكا على مرورك ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوعك فكرني بموقف حصل مع زوجي من حوالي اسبوع *
> 
> *بس هخليه بموضوع المواقف المضحكه ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*بحسدك انا عالنعمة اللي انتي فيها دي :smil8:
ههههههههههههه

منتظر الموقف اللي حصل مع زوج حضرتك
ومنتظر اعرف طريقتة اللي بيرد بيها
واضح انه خبرة في الموضوع دة
هههه

شكرا ا / بسم الصليب على مرورك وردودك الجميلة
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> :t9::t9:



*خلاص يا معلم ادخل براحتك
بس وصل الكهربا عليك
ههههههه
*​


----------



## besm alslib (16 يونيو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا ا / بسم الصليب على مرورك وردودك الجميلة
> ربنا يباركك
> *​






*عندي ملاحظة صغيره بس  الحرف اللي قبل الاسم ملوش لازمه هههههههههههههه*

*لاني بجد مش بحبو ولا بحب اتعامل على اساسو لو ينفع يعني *



*ولما اكتب الموقف هبعتلك الرابط هههههههههههههه*

*اما عن طريقة الكلام فدي صعب تتقال او تتوصف لانها لفظ سماعي بيلغوط عالكلام ههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *اة
> ولا تقوليلها ازيك
> تقولك ان شاء الله كويسة
> طيب ممكن احجز كشف
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يا عم سيبها تاخد حسنات وخلينا احنا سيئات *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (16 يونيو 2010)

جدع ياكيرلس تسلم ايديك اخى بجد موضوع روعه من زمان وانا متغاظه جدا من الموضوع دا 
انا ليا علاقات خاصه بشغل وكدا مع ناس مسلمين وكانوا طبعا بحكم الدراسه اكيد معايا ناس مسلمين بس للأمانه نادرا ماحد فيهم بيقولى صلى على النبى بس كنت دايما اى حد اعرفه مسلم ويطلب منى طلب لو قالى والنبى علشان خاطر النبى ادينى كذا ولا اعملى كذا كنت ارفض يستغربوا لانهم عارفينى اى حد بيطلب منى حاجه بديهاله او بساعده وما ارضاش اعملها غير لما تقولى علشان خاطر ربنا ولا علشان خاطرى وممكن لو طلبت بدون خواطر المهم عدم ذكر النبى فى الموضوع
ميرسى ليك كتيييييييير كيرلس اخيرا لقيت حد طلع الموضوع من دماغى وكتبه بعد ماكان واكل دماغى من كتر الغيظ
بس انا مستفذه كنت مره انا واحد مسيحى ومعانا مجموعه مسلمين ومسيحيين وانا وهو قاعدين جنب بعض راح حد قال صلوا على النبى بصينا انا وهو لبعض وسكتنا راح حد تانى قالنا علشان خاطر النبى تعملوا كذا بسرعه رحت انا وهو سكتنا وبصينا لبعض وابتسمنا وقلنا مع بعض بصوت واحد لا 
ههههههههههههه
وبعدين على جنب بصوت واحد قالى صلى على النبى قال
ههههههههههههههه
وحصل معايا مواقف كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (16 يونيو 2010)

ايه دا يالهوى دا انا رغيت كتييييييييييير


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل اوي وردود حلوه اوي
واسلوب لذيذ بيشد اوي انك تكمل الموضوع للاخر وتعيدو مره تانيه وتالته
انا تقريبا اللي خلاني احكي لاصدقائي اني اعتنقت دين المسيحيه الجمله دي
وتقريبا مش بكلمهم بس عشانها
دنه وانا بقولهم على الموضوع يقولولي قبلي ما اتكملي صلي ع النبي
ايه ده
استهدي كده بالله وصلي ع النبي
لاء مش انتي اللي بنعرفها طب صلي ع النبي
يعني لو صليت هيعرفوني و اني انا
افكار غريبه اوي
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك محبه
​*


----------



## قناص مسلم (16 يونيو 2010)

طب ايه رأيك ان في واحد مسيحي قبل كده قالي صلي على النبي ، 

ولو انت بتسال عن معنى الكلمه ، الصلاه علي افضل الانام هي نصا ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ومعنى صلى الله عليه ان باركه ورحمه وزاده بركه في قبره ، ومن صلى على الحبيب صلى عليه الحبيب  

هذا هو ردي ، كل شئ لدينا له رد


----------



## asmicheal (16 يونيو 2010)

قناص مسلم قال:


> طب ايه رأيك ان في واحد مسيحي قبل كده قالي صلي على النبي ،
> 
> ولو انت بتسال عن معنى الكلمه ، الصلاه علي افضل الانام هي نصا ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ومعنى صلى الله عليه ان باركه ورحمه وزاده بركه في قبره ، ومن صلى على الحبيب صلى عليه الحبيب
> 
> هذا هو ردي ، كل شئ لدينا له رد


 

:download:

انت تصلى علية دة ايمانك اللى هيدخلك الجنة وفقا لمعتقدك 

تفرض عليا لية الصلاة على النبى 

ايا كان ايمانى بهذا النبى 


يعنى 

ممكن قبل ما اكلمك اقولك ارشم معايا الصليب 

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس *الة واحد امين* 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 يونيو 2010)

قناص مسلم قال:


> ومعنى صلى الله عليه ان باركه ورحمه وزاده بركه في قبره ، ومن صلى على الحبيب صلى عليه الحبيب



*الحبيب دة حبيبك انت
ومش هصلي علية ومتشكر جدا مش عايز صلاته انا بعرف اصلي
صلي انت عالحبيب يمكن تاخد حسنات ويزودولك الحوريات في الجنة

مش عايزين نقلب الموضوع حوار اسلامي
دي وجهة نظرنا ودة دينك صلي عالحبيب انما متفرضش على حد يصليلك علية
*​


----------



## قناص مسلم (16 يونيو 2010)

وانا مفرضتش على حد دي جمله انا متعود اقولها ولاي حد شاء ام ابى ان يصلي فهذه حريته


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 يونيو 2010)

قناص مسلم قال:


> وانا مفرضتش على حد دي جمله انا متعود اقولها ولاي حد شاء ام ابى ان يصلي فهذه حريته



*احترم رأيك جدا 
شكرا استاذ قناص على مرورك
*​


----------



## MATTEW (16 يونيو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *
> 
> الأكثر إستفذاذا
> لما تبأة واقف مع واحد صاحبك مسيحي
> ...


*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

زي العسل 

موضوع رائع 

بس في ناس بتقولها احترام للي قدامك و خلاص 

المهم انت مقتنع بيها ولا لأ 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه خلاص نصلي علي النبي اشعياء او موسي ايه رايك هههههههههههههه*

*انا بقي عشان اهلي انتوا عارفين *

*في التليفون اتكلم يقولولي لا اله الا الله و لزما اقول محمد رسول الله*

*احلها ازاي دي بالله عليكم هههههههههههه*​


----------



## elamer1000 (17 يونيو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه خلاص نصلي علي النبي اشعياء او موسي ايه رايك هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *انا بقي عشان اهلي انتوا عارفين *
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا معاك

اللى يقولك كده قوله لا اله الا الله برضه

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 يونيو 2010)

*اديك قولتها *

*تمام*

*طبقوها بقي ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 يونيو 2010)

mattew قال:


> *
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*لا مينفعش احترام ولا لا واقول صلى الله 
ممكن علية الصلاة والبتنجان وخلاص
انما صلى الله
دي اقولها على جثتي
ههههههه

شكرا فيدو على مرورك
ومعلش مكنتش عالجهاز
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 يونيو 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه خلاص نصلي علي النبي اشعياء او موسي ايه رايك هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *انا بقي عشان اهلي انتوا عارفين *
> 
> ...



*اللي يقولك لا اله الا الله
قولي :

مانا عارفه !!!!
ماهو مفيش الله غير الله !!

ههههههههههههههه

او قوليها بسرعة 
محمدمشرسولالله

ومش هيفهموها 
هههههههه

المهم متقوليش محمد رسول الله :smil8:
شكرا تروث نورتي
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 يونيو 2010)

no way قال:


> لكم  دينكم  وليا  دين



*امال اية صلوا عالنبي اللي قارفنا بيها دي
نورت يا استاذ نو واي 
يارب تلاقي واي
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 يونيو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *اللي يقولك لا اله الا الله*
> 
> *قولي :*​
> *مانا عارفه !!!!*
> ...


 


*انتا فاهم خلفيتي ايه اصلا ههههههههههههه عموما بقولها فعلا بسرعه اوي زي ما بتقولها يا كيرو*

*و لما اقفل اقوله سامحني يسوع انت عارف العقول بقي ههههههههههه*

*و هو ادري بظروفي مني لانه هو الي خلقني فيها*

*دمك شربات يا كيرو هههههههههه بس بلاش الوش الاحمر و النبي *

*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 يونيو 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انتا فاهم خلفيتي ايه اصلا ههههههههههههه عموما بقولها فعلا بسرعه اوي زي ما بتقولها يا كيرو*
> 
> *و لما اقفل اقوله سامحني يسوع انت عارف العقول بقي ههههههههههه*
> 
> ...



*انا اعرف انك كنتي من اصحاب ابا لهب 
ههههههههه

خلاص بلاش الوش الاحمر 
ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه دةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
والنبي !
امال انا كاتب اية دة كلو
يارب ارحم 
العدوة وصلتك يا تروث ولا اية 

طيب اهو بأة
:smil8:
:smil8:
:smil8:
:smil8:
:smil8:
:smil8:
:smil8:
:smil8:
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 يونيو 2010)

*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه خنقت عليك يا كيرو اهو*

*انا من صحاب ابو جهل علي فكره مش ابو لهب*

*خنقت علي سيدنا كيرو رضي الله عنه و ارضاه اهو هههه*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 يونيو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه خنقت عليك يا كيرو اهو*
> 
> *انا من صحاب ابو جهل علي فكره مش ابو لهب*
> 
> *خنقت علي سيدنا كيرو رضي الله عنه و ارضاه اهو هههه*​



*سيدنا كيرو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تخيلي لو في نبي اسمة كيرو
ويقولك كيرو صلى الله علية وسلم
نبي مسخرة
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> جدع ياكيرلس تسلم ايديك اخى بجد موضوع روعه من زمان وانا متغاظه جدا من الموضوع دا
> انا ليا علاقات خاصه بشغل وكدا مع ناس مسلمين وكانوا طبعا بحكم الدراسه اكيد معايا ناس مسلمين بس للأمانه نادرا ماحد فيهم بيقولى صلى على النبى بس كنت دايما اى حد اعرفه مسلم ويطلب منى طلب لو قالى والنبى علشان خاطر النبى ادينى كذا ولا اعملى كذا كنت ارفض يستغربوا لانهم عارفينى اى حد بيطلب منى حاجه بديهاله او بساعده وما ارضاش اعملها غير لما تقولى علشان خاطر ربنا ولا علشان خاطرى وممكن لو طلبت بدون خواطر المهم عدم ذكر النبى فى الموضوع
> ميرسى ليك كتيييييييير كيرلس اخيرا لقيت حد طلع الموضوع من دماغى وكتبه بعد ماكان واكل دماغى من كتر الغيظ
> بس انا مستفذه كنت مره انا واحد مسيحى ومعانا مجموعه مسلمين ومسيحيين وانا وهو قاعدين جنب بعض راح حد قال صلوا على النبى بصينا انا وهو لبعض وسكتنا راح حد تانى قالنا علشان خاطر النبى تعملوا كذا بسرعه رحت انا وهو سكتنا وبصينا لبعض وابتسمنا وقلنا مع بعض بصوت واحد لا
> ...




*كل دة شايلاة في قلبك
هههههههههه
فضفضي

شكرا توتا نورتي الموضوع
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 يونيو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع جميل اوي وردود حلوه اوي
> واسلوب لذيذ بيشد اوي انك تكمل الموضوع للاخر وتعيدو مره تانيه وتالته
> انا تقريبا اللي خلاني احكي لاصدقائي اني اعتنقت دين المسيحيه الجمله دي
> ...



*شكرا اختي الكريمة
دايما منورة موضوعاتي
وصلي عالنبي كدة يلا
ههههههههههههههه

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *عندي ملاحظة صغيره بس  الحرف اللي قبل الاسم ملوش لازمه هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *لاني بجد مش بحبو ولا بحب اتعامل على اساسو لو ينفع يعني *
> 
> ...



*لأني ملقتش طريقة ارد بيها على حضرتك فهقتبس ردك من هنا وأرد

أكيد طبعا ينفع دة من حق ك
بس كنت بكتبه لأن حضرتك اكبر مني سنا 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
*​


----------



## besm alslib (17 يونيو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *لأني ملقتش طريقة ارد بيها على حضرتك فهقتبس ردك من هنا وأرد
> 
> أكيد طبعا ينفع دة من حق ك
> بس كنت بكتبه لأن حضرتك اكبر مني سنا
> ...



* ولا يهمك انا بنسى دايما موضوع البروفيل المهم*

*خلاص ولا يهمك لو عشان اكبر منك ابقى قولي طانت هههههههههههههه*

*بمزح طبعا هههههههههههه هو كفايه بسم الصليب او ام جورج *​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> * ولا يهمك انا بنسى دايما موضوع البروفيل المهم*
> 
> *خلاص ولا يهمك لو عشان اكبر منك ابقى قولي طانت هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بمزح طبعا هههههههههههه هو كفايه بسم الصليب او ام جورج *​



*ماشي يا طانط
ههههههههههههه

انا بهزر طبعا
مش بمزح
هههههههههه

حاضر ام جورج 
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

بجد انت تحـــــفه يا كيرو
مواضيعك كلها جامده 
زى ما قولت ان مصر فيها مسلمين ومسحيين 
بس بدايه الكلام مع اى مسلم يقولك صلى على النبى 
تعرف اننا ممكن نغير الوضع ده 
لما يقولك صلى على النبى 
قوله المجد لله 
هيعدها تانى ويقولك انا بقولك صلى على النبى 
قوله وانا رديت عليك وقولتلك المجد لله 
هيعمل نفسه ما سمعش وهيكمل كلامه 
لما يلاقيك اكتر من مره بترد عليه الرد ده 
لما يقولك صلى على النبى وتقوله المجد لله
هيبطل يقولك كده تانى 
لانه اكيد كان مستنى منك الرد 
تقوله عليه ......... إلخ
خلينا احنا نعلمهم ازاى يتكلموا 
هيقولوا صلى على النبى 
هيكون عندنا رد ليهم ونقنعهم بكده
مش مقتنعين 
,,, يبقى نرد بتعاليمنا المسيحيه 
صلى على النبى ..... المجد لله
السلاموا وعليكوا .. سلام ونعمه
لا إله إلا الله ... المسيح ابن الله
وهكذا ..... إلخ 
مع الوقت هما اللى هيتعلموا مننا
ربنا يهديهم 
رووووووووووعه بجد موضوعك
شكرا ليك
ربنايبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (18 يونيو 2010)

*يا جماعة طيب استهدو كدة وصلو على النبى

*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *يا جماعة طيب استهدو كدة وصلو على النبى*​
> 
> **​


 
ههههههههههه
عسل يا جوجو بجد 
المجد لله ​


----------



## zezza (18 يونيو 2010)

ياعم ولا تضايق نفسك ...لما حد يقولك صلى على النبى قوله الصلى على الزين 
هو زين ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!! :hlp: ... متهيالى الاجابة معروفة ​


----------



## just member (18 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههه
> عسل يا جوجو بجد
> المجد لله ​


*انت ياللى سكر يا كيرو
ربى يخليك ويسعد كل ايامك يا حبيبى

*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 يوليو 2010)

zezza قال:


> ياعم ولا تضايق نفسك ...لما حد يقولك صلى على النبى قوله الصلى على الزين
> هو زين ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!! :hlp: ... متهيالى الاجابة معروفة ​



*زين مين
هههههههههههههههه
اكيد مش زين طبعا

نورتي زيزا
*​


----------



## clarkkent (4 يوليو 2010)

مع كامل احترامى لاخواتنا المسيحيين 
اكيد مفيش حد مجبر او بيفترض عليه الصلاه على النبى عليه الصلاه والسلام
وانا ضد طبعا الى يحاول يفرضها على اى حد مش مسلم
هى حاجه احنا متعودين نقولها وشىء  مؤمنين بيه فى عقيدتنا
وطبعا المجد والعظمه كلها لله وحده
والاكتر من قول الصلاه على النبى بين المسلمين
الشهاده او بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وانا ليا اصدقاء كتير مسيحيين بحاسب دايما على كلامى المعتاد عليه مع المسلمين اقولو لاخواتنا المسيحيين
بس ممكن فى الكلام اقول ان شاء الله بتبقى فى نيتى ان كل شىء مقدر ومكتوب
وربنا يوفقنا للاحسن
اتمنى اكون قدمت ولو فكره بسيطه عن الموضوع ده
ومع كامل احترامى لاخواتنا المسيحيين


----------

